# Pending Recall



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Subject: 2002-2003 Altima/2002 Sentra 2.5 liter exhaust recall campaign. 
Nissan is announcing a voluntary safety recall campaign ralated to model year 2002-2003 Altima and model year 2002 Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine to correct conditions that could lead to a fire. 
*****Condition / Nissan Action***** 
For 2002 and 2003 model year Altima vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine, the exhaust pipe hanger pin may catch debris from the road which could be ignited by contact with the main catalyst. 

To correct this condition, the protrudeing portion of the exhaust pipe hanger pin will be removed. 

In addition, for 2002 model year Altima and Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine. certain engine operating conditions may cause the pre-catalyst to overheat and damage the catalyst substrate. if substrate particles enter the combustion chamber, they may score the cylinder walls, resulting in increased oil consumption. If the engine oil level is not checked on a periodic basis as specified in the owner's manual and drops below the low level, and the driver continues to operate the vehicle ignoring noticeable engine noise, engine damage may occure which could result in a fire. 

Nissan is now developing plan to address the pre-catalyst on model year 2002 Altimas and Sentra vehicles equipped with 2.5 liter engine. In addition to the corrective action, in order to reduce the risk of fire in the event of improper maintenance that could result in oil spillage, heat shield(s) will be installed on the pre-catalyst and exhaust tube. 

This campaign affects approximately 268,000 Nissan Altima and Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine in the United States. 
*****Owner notification***** 

Nissan expects to start to notify owners in late May. The parts required to complete the repair on retailed vehicles are expected to be available at that time. 

If customers have any further questions, call 1-800-NISSAN-1. 

its for the all important cause of oil consumption


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Is this the only one? I thought there were more recalls?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't see anything on that specific problem. That's going to be the most updated campaign.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Just got off the phone with the nissan dealership. Said they havent heard of any recalls for this, nor have they heard of any 2002-2003 altima2.5 or sentra's catching on fire. I did ask what nissan would do if cars caught on fire prior to announcing the recall and he says he has no idea, they would fix it. Well don't get me wrong but, a fire would destroy a little more then you can fix...right??? and it sounds as if they wouldn't replace your car. Please follow us up on this. Thanks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

From looking at that artical, the recall is pending, it won't go in affect untill May. I'm sure Nissan has some details to iron out. The dealer won't have any recall info on it yet because it hasn't been issued.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

I talk to nissan on this this week and there will be a recall. I'm the one that had the car fire and the will be looking at my car on friday. My dealership did not know about this. But it look like my need to do this about a week age. I would still be driving my car. I started a form on thisand been updating is as I get call from Nissan. But there will be a recall in may. That I do know.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Iv'e seen one 2.5 completely fried!. Nissan yank the car. I think they had to buy the customer a new one. It only had 12,000 miles on it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

As I posted down on another thread, I changed my oil yesterday (3/26) and found blue plastic melted to that hanger just after the cat. I was, needless to say, a little disturbed.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Hopefully Hardcore will keep us posted!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh man do recalls suck!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

but in this case, it would be the important and wise thing to do!


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm still waiting on the official recall report on this. It's suppose to be issued by the end of the month.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok heres a helpful site for recalls and outstanding campaigns:
http://www.alldata.com/recalls/

Choose TSB Technical Service Bulletins. 

If anyones conderned about more recalls. PM me with your VIN and I will run it through the Nissan COM.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Nissan's suppose to have a recall on 2.5 motor oil usage and
numerous other problems. Where is it?
Run that vin#:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

VIN ME BABY!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

MzdaManiac said:


> *Ok heres a helpful site for recalls and outstanding campaigns:
> http://www.alldata.com/recalls/
> 
> Choose TSB Technical Service Bulletins.
> ...


Do you work at a dealership? 
Which one?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Right now were replacing 02 sensors along with the exhaust manifold heat shields, and on some occasions exhaust manifolds.
But it's not a recall, it's off the TSB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Do you work at a dealership?
> Which one? *


Harbor Nissan


----------



## Ipuck (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is the list of all the recalls and bulletins, you can also look at the full document:

Recalls 



Bulletins


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Great stuff, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ianformer (May 26, 2004)

*Go here to find info on your nissan recall*

http://www.nissanusa.com/form/0,,action-NRecallPublicLanding_sctid-51031,00.html


----------



## Ipuck (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is another good site with Bulletins and Recalls information and is free  

Bulleyins:

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Bulletins/Model.htm 


Recalls:

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Recalls/Recalls.htm


----------



## ianformer (May 26, 2004)

*??????nissan why did my engine fail??????..... after the recall was done.........*

Well after the recall was completed my engine FAILED... ..... it sucked the precat up and away went the valve train......... the car lasted about 4300 miles then went blotto.......... i was driving along to work and noticed a popcorn popping sound from the exist.......... then a nice even ticking sound from the engine....... then on came the CEL........... :WTF: nissan???
this is my fourth nissan and all the trouble I have had with it is worse than all of my cars added up....... now the engine is on back order.....WTF!!!!

Just cause you get it done does not insure your engine won't FAIL........ 3 qrts of oil in 250miles........ black smoke blue smoke burned metal smell and SERIOUS drivability issues...........

It is goanna be a total of 2-3 weeks before i get my sentra back.......

< nissan engineers caused this......... the supplier of the cat is one of my customers they were blamed at first but now it seems the the temp treshold was not correct from nissan....... thermal failure thats why they tune them down to cool the cat and keep it from blowing back into the engine...... well nissan this did not work....... if you had the recall done watch your oil level and condition!!!!! mine had little bits of precat roaming around in the engine...... it seemed to be a catastrophic failure that took only a few minutes to happen after the precat failed.

Final note Jeffrey Nissan in metro detroit has been Super Fantastic about this whole thing...... they went to bat for me and got this covered they have been on my side from day one!!!! if you are in metro detroit this is the dealer to get the job done......... tell John or Bob (service) that your found this info here....... then tell Al (parts) the same they will get er done for ya........


----------



## Kreid2k (Aug 29, 2005)

*Engine replaced on 2002 Altima: Oil Consumption*

For the past year and a half I had been complaining about the fact my nissan was running completely out of oil before the next scheduled oil change- Like a good customer, I obligated their "oil consumption" tests that basically meant I had to bring the car up once a week for 6 weeks. To my surprise, the dealer came back and said that was "normal" and there was nothing to worry about. I couldn't believe that the car was burning oil like a 77 cadillac! The guy gave me a story about how the engine flowed to a pan at the bottom and bla bla.

Every time I went for an oil change I brought the fact up that I had to put 3 quarts of oil in there because it was bone dry. My complaints were documented, but nothing was done.

At 67K miles, I added by usual 3 QTS and by now, I was fed up and demanded they resolve the problem. The engine started making mad noises and the check engine light came on. That's when smoke started coming out exhaust and I knew I'd blown a gasket or something. I took it straight to the dealer roaring mad because I knew it was out of warranty and there was seriously something wrong.

Fortunately, their history had my complaints. They did replace the entire engine and catalitic convertor. I just got it back w/a full tank of gas for my miseries. 

For all those out there w/2002 Altima's and you notice it's burning oil like gas make sure you don't take NO for an answer and make them replace the engine; I hear some of these cars can catch fire from the leakage and once identified, they will gladly replace it. I just hope things go better with the new engine


----------



## ianformer (May 26, 2004)

I got rid of my POS sentra the 2nd engine faild at 89k almost exactly 50k after the first and guess what SAME EXACT ISSUE...... that is my last Nissan EVER....... I now drive a BMW 328is.......


----------

